# HRBT sat mornin



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Got out to HRBT early sat mornin with Baitslingin for some flatfatties :fishing:
Started out from the ramp in a slopy chop and light breeze , water warm prob in the 80's with the last of incomeing tides ;first yakkers out there but more showed up later didn;'t know them but they seemed to be hooking up after we did 
Well Tim hooks into the usaule dinks while I pull a med toad out of a hole :redface: LOL always first on the junkfish.

Then Tim pulls in his prize cute little spade









I was fishing with a light jighead and gulp but current was to strong so I switched over to Tim's secret weapon and hookup on my first keeper of the year , really didn't feel him take it , thought I had snaged .
A nice 19 in Flatty wwwoooohhhhoooo
and about 10 min later my second keeper
A 19 1/2 yeah baby









Tim pulled in his keeper of the day at 18 1/2








and This small cow nose ray








Well Tim out fished me in the cute department on fish but I was happy, both took home some good eats
fished till around 11am or so then headed back before it got to hot. Stopped at the rocks to strech or legs and cast to some small flounder fun to watch them come up and chase bait.
Then it was the long paddle back against the tide and wind ; dragging those flatties was like pulling an anchor .
Great time and friend but how come you camera phone took better pics of your fish mmmmmmmm

jerry


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

O Shin Rin said:


> how come you camera phone took better pics of your fish


I think it had something to with your ugly damn mug distortin' the rest of the shot :beer:

and here's how the day really went down ...
http://hrkayakfishing.com/index.php?topic=122.0


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

hey they were your pics  I used . Last time I leave my camera home !
Can't say we didn't have a great day tho.


jerry


----------



## rain maker (Nov 23, 2008)

*Size limit for flounder in VA*

"Tim pulled in his keeper of the day at 18 1/2"

I thought flounder had to be 19" to be legal in VA.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Next time you go...call me. The legal size limit now has been dropped down 1/2" from last year, bud. 18 1/2" is legal now.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

rain maker said:


> "Tim pulled in his keeper of the day at 18 1/2"
> 
> I thought flounder had to be 19" to be legal in VA.



NOPE heres your sign


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

there is no need to EVER question my catch ! I play by the rules (fishin' related anyway  ) just worry about all those 14 or is 15'' flounda yall can keep. Youd be in heaven at the bridge


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

baitslingin said:


> there is no need to EVER question my catch ! I play by the rules (fishin' related anyway  ) just worry about all those 14 or is 15'' flounda yall can keep. Youd be in heaven at the bridge


YOU ARE SUCH A GREAT FISHERPERSON
I like our size limit cuz I like to catch mature big fish and we need to give the hot flounder sox holes a break every now and then or there would'nt be BIG FAT FLATTIES:fishing:


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice fishin fellas! 

MYT


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice one Jerry. 

P.S. - Anchor monkey Pete is ready and waiting. You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## rain maker (Nov 23, 2008)

*14"-15" flounder*

I dont keep 14"-15" flounder  :--|. I fish for trophies . If i catch a tropy and it is a good eating fish I will take it home and eat it . I think the size limit in VA is great. That is if yall can get the poachers to stop taking home everything they catch. In the future my questions/concerns about anyones catch will be a PM. 




TIGHT LINES ,FAIR WINDS ,FOLLOWING SEAS


----------

